# What do you do with a weekend?



## Banned (Jul 25, 2009)

This is going to sound very strange, but I'm going to put it out there anyway.

Between September and May I basically work seven days per week.  Occasionally I'll take a day off here and there but it's go go go.

In June, I decided to take weekends off for July and August.  The first weekend was ok - I had lots planned so that was good.  The second weekend I took my dogs herding.  Last weekend I did nothing.  This weekend I have nothing on.

So I suppose my question, if it is that, is, "what does one do with two days straight of nothing to do?"  It's noon where I live, I'm still in bed, being lazy.  But, I do feel kinda guilty.  I should get up.  But I have nothing to do.  It's too hot to take the dogs out.  I would clean my room but it's in such bad shape I'd need a year, not a weekend.  I kinda gave up on it.  I thought about going to get a new cell phone, but that'll cost money, which I don't have right now.  So here I sit.

What kinds of things does everyone do on their weekend?  I'm single, no kids, and well, no friends I suppose.  Just me and the dogs.  And the heat


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jul 25, 2009)

vacuum
laundry
grocery shopping
catch up on paper work
sleep
hang out with family or friends
...if there's any time left over...

see if there's anything interesting or exciting to do


----------



## Banned (Jul 25, 2009)

Vacuum won't work - my floor would have to be accessible and it currently isn't. I have a path from my door to my bed. I think they say that a messy room/desk is a sign of a brilliant mind. Definitely applies in my case 

Laundry is a go - I need to do laundry.

Grocery shopping - my mom does that. I don't really eat at home so I don't buy food.

Catch up on paperwork - and I took a day off, why, then?  Besides, my mom does my paperwork.

Sleep - I'm a big fan of sleep. A really, really big fan. 

Hang out with family or friends - well, I have no friends. Not social ones anyway - like, not people I spend time with, really. Family - the parentals are working. Maybe when my mom gets home we can go to the market.

I suppose I could take the dogs for a swim, and then a bath (always bath your dog after swimming!). Brody loves loves loves the river. She's kinda crazy that way.

You forgot to add "hang out with all the cool people on Psychlinks"  :lol:


----------



## ladylore (Jul 25, 2009)

Many times I go window shopping. I enjoy the peace and quiet because I know it won't last long.

Can you grab your community paper and see what is going on in your area? Maybe a Farmer's Market?

Maybe even catch a movie. I know it may sound hokey - but I saw the first IceAge movie when it came out and I really want to see the other one playing now.

A few ideas.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jul 25, 2009)

Turtle said:


> I have a path from my door to my bed.



That used to be my one rule for my son's rooms when they were teens: "Leave me a path to the window in case we get a storm and I have to close it".



Turtle said:


> I think they say that a messy room/desk is a sign of a brilliant mind.



More recent research had established that a messy desk is the sign of a messy desk.



Turtle said:


> A really, really big fan.



Those are good on warm days when the house gets stuffy.



Turtle said:


> I suppose I could take the dogs for a swim



Hint: This doesn't work well with cats.


----------



## Banned (Jul 25, 2009)

Ya I'll wait til my mom gets home and see if she wants to go to the Farmers Market.  She'll probably be tired from working, but we can always go tomorrow if she's not working.  

A movie might be an idea.  Brody has scent hurdle tonight so I have to be home then, but maybe a matinee.  I think they are cheaper too.  I only have $127 to last me until payday on the 31st, so whatever I do, it has to be cheap  :lol:.

I wouldn't mind going for a swim either...I love the water.  But it's expensive, so maybe I'll wait for a weeknight when it's only $3 vs $12.50 if I go right now.

I might, might, might bake chocolate chip cookies.  That'd be yummy.  Then I'm also rewarded for my efforts


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jul 25, 2009)

ladylore said:


> Many times I go window shopping.



I suppose. I don't really need any more windows though...



ladylore said:


> Maybe a Farmer's Market?



I'm not a farmer so I'm not eligible.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jul 25, 2009)

Turtle said:


> Brody has scent hurdle tonight so I have to be home



That's not an excuse one hears all that frequently these days...


----------



## Banned (Jul 25, 2009)

I think part of my "problem" (although I hardly think of it as such) is that my mom does everything for me.

Let's see...when I do eat at home, she cooks for me.  She feeds my dogs.  Cleans the yard.  Cuts the grass.  Cleans the house.  Cleans my room (it'll be clean when I get back from Italy).  Does my paperwork.  Does my errands.

Yup, doesn't leave much for me to do, does it?

Can you tell what my mom's primary love language is?


----------



## Banned (Jul 25, 2009)

David Baxter said:


> That's not an excuse one hears all that frequently these days...


 
It's almost as bad as "I can't go out with you. I have to stay home and wash my hair."

We're competing next weekend, so I really need to make it to practice tonight.  Next weekend will be insane, so maybe it's best I chill out this weekend.  The weekend after that I'm in Vegas.  I even managed to make it a business trip


----------



## Banned (Jul 25, 2009)

ladylore said:


> Maybe a Farmer's Market?


 
Don't they sell farmers at the farmer's market?  I'm not interested in a farmer.  Same reason I avoid flea markets.  Not interested in those either.


----------



## ladylore (Jul 25, 2009)

David Baxter said:


> I suppose. I don't really need any more windows though...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a farmer so I'm not eligible.



You worry me David


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jul 25, 2009)

Or garage sales... same problem.


----------



## ladylore (Jul 25, 2009)

Turtle said:


> Don't they sell farmers at the farmer's market?  I'm not interested in a farmer.  Same reason I avoid flea markets.  Not interested in those either.



Ok - you BOTH worry me.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jul 25, 2009)

ladylore said:


> You worry me David



"I know kids. I'm scared, too." ~ Homer Simpson :homer:


----------



## Banned (Jul 25, 2009)

Yard sales are the worst.  I mean, really - where are you supposed to put it?


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jul 25, 2009)

And jumble sales... like you need more jumble.

What about church bizarres? I think a lot of churches are too bizarre as it is.


----------



## Banned (Jul 25, 2009)

Penny sales make me crazy.  Why would I buy more pennies?  My penny jar is already overflowing with them.  And I think I get ripped - I spend like $5 at a penny sale.  I sure don't get 500 pennies.  I'm sure of it.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jul 25, 2009)

It's the copper. There's more than a penny's worth of copper in a penny.


----------



## Banned (Jul 25, 2009)

So it's like the exchange rate on my own currency.  That's retarded.


----------



## Banned (Jul 25, 2009)

All right, I spoke to the maternal parental unit, and I think we're going mall shopping when she gets off work at the golf course.  We've both been thinking for a while that we could use a new mall or two.  The old one is just that - old and outdated.

I'll probably get my new crackberry today, depending on how the "negotiations" go.  That will excite me.  It doesn't take much, I'm afraid.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jul 25, 2009)

Where on earth are you goping to put another mall?


----------



## Banned (Jul 25, 2009)

We're still trying to figure it out.  To date, we store most over-flow stuff at my work.  I don't know if we'll fit a mall in there though.  I might have to rent some space somewhere.  

I'm a "buy now, figure it out later" kinda person.  Hence the reason I have so many darn malls and nowhere to put them


----------

